# Where to buy cheap alcohol in KL



## diezelpower (Jul 29, 2012)

I've searched on the internet and also this forum but the only results I keep getting is about bars or restaurants. I was thinking more of stores. 

So just to share a piece of information that I discovered relatively recently, if you buy beers in Chinese convenience stores (all over the place, check out the one in Chinatown on Jalan Sultan), you can get a can of extra strong Carlsberg beer (8.8%) for around 5rm per can (regular supermarkets usually offer for around twice that price).

As for cheap wine, sometimes I find cheap deals in the supermarket in Quills Mall for white wine 3 for 110 or in Isetan KLCC for red wine just below 40rm per bottle. 

Any other tips?


----------

